# jak brzmi "brzmieć"?



## tkekte

Jak sie wymawia "rz" w tym slowie? Jako ż albo prosto [r+z]? Przepraszam za glupawy wopros, ale nie znalezlem w internecie polskiego slownika z wymawieniem na audio. (po manieru www.m-w.com)

Dziekuje z gory.


----------



## Thomas1

tkekte said:


> Jak sie wymawia "rz" w tym slowie? Jako ż albo prosto [r+z]? Przepraszam za glupawy wopros, ale nie znalezlem w internecie polskiego slownika z wymawieniem na audio. (po manieru www.m-w.com)
> 
> Dziekuje z gory.


Litera rz jest w 99,9% przypadków wymawiana jak _ż_. 


Tom


----------



## .Jordi.

tkekte said:


> Jak sie wymawia "rz" w tym slowie? Jako ż albo prosto [r+z]? Przepraszam za glupawy wopros, ale nie znalezlem w internecie polskiego slownika z wymawieniem na audio.
> 
> Dziekuje z gory.


 
Ten dwuznak (a nie litera) wymawiany jest w podanym przez Ciebie słowie jako [ž] (wg AS).


----------



## tkekte

Aha.. wydawalo mi sie czemuś ze to slowo moglo byc jednym od 0.01% wyjatkow.
Merci za objasnienie.


----------



## Marga H

Thomas1 said:


> Litera rz jest w 99,9% przypadków wymawiana jak _ż_.
> 
> 
> Tom


Z czystej ciekawości: znasz jakiś przykład na te 0,01% ?
Przychodzi mi do głowy jedynie *erzac*, ale to własciwie jest spolszczona pisownia niemieckiego słowa i nie powinien się liczyć.


----------



## dn88

Marga H said:


> Z czystej ciekawości: znasz jakiś przykład na te 0,01% ?
> Przychodzi mi do głowy jedynie *erzac*, ale to własciwie jest spolszczona pisownia niemieckiego słowa i nie powinien się liczyć.



Hi, "marznąć" for example. 

dn88


----------



## cajzl

> Jak sie wymawia "rz" w tym slowie? Jako ż albo prosto [r+z]?


I think that in Polish there is no word with *r *between two consonants. So the only questionable words can be those with the *rz* following a vowel, e.g. *marzlina*.

In Czech the digraph *rz* for *ř* would be very problematic as we have too many words with the consonant clusters *-brz-*, *-mrz-*, *-drz-*, *-krz-*, *-vrz-*, *-prz-*, etc. where *rz* is pronounced [r + z].


----------



## tkekte

I think I know at least one...

krew = blood
krwi = blood's (genitive case)


----------



## Thomas1

.Jordi. said:


> Ten dwuznak (a nie litera) wymawiany jest w podanym przez Ciebie słowie jako [ž] (wg AS).


Jasne. 
Kilka słów wyjaśnienia. Pisząc swój post zatrzymałem się nad tym słowem i doszedłem do wniosku, że je zostawię. Powód jest dość prosty, nie jest to dyskurs akademicki więc i język powinien być zrozumiały i nieskomplikowany, tego typu sformuowanie byłoby jednym z pierwszych po które sięgnęłaby większość osób tłumaczących wymowę głoski _rz _w powiedzmy sobie "normalnych" warunkach.



Marga H said:


> Z czystej ciekawości: znasz jakiś przykład na te 0,01% ?
> Przychodzi mi do głowy jedynie *erzac*, ale to własciwie jest spolszczona pisownia niemieckiego słowa i nie powinien się liczyć.


Kolejny to:
mierzić
Twój jest całkiem ciekwy. 


cajzl said:


> I think that in Polish there is no word with *r *between two consonants. So the only questionable words can be those with the *rz* following a vowel, e.g. *marzlina*.
> 
> In Czech the digraph *rz* for *ř* would be very problematic as we have too many words with the consonant clusters *-brz-*, *-mrz-*, *-drz-*, *-krz-*, *-vrz-*, *-prz-*, etc. where *rz* is pronounced [r + z].


I wouldn't go that far, but there aren't many of them, and they aren't common (due to, I guess, the pronunciation).
A few from the top of my head:
krtań
krwotok
drwal
brwi
Brda
odrdzewiacz
drgać
Strwiąż
trwać
+ their derivatives


Tom


----------



## mcibor

Another of the 0,01% is

Murzasichle pronounced Mur za śihle

which is the name of the village near Zakopane.

But here this kind of spelling is derived of historic reasons:
two villages:

Mór (illness), because there was a great illness at one time there
and the other village which was 
za sichłem (za laskiem, sichło is lasek in góralski - small patch of forest)



cajzl said:


> I think that in Polish there is no word with *r *between two consonants. So the only questionable words can be those with the *rz* following a vowel, e.g. *marzlina*.



Drwić


Regards
McIbor


----------



## cajzl

Well, I had an impression that Polish has not the syllabic *r*.

Is then the Polish word *krwi* (brwi, drwić, trwać, drgać, ...) monosyllabic?

In Czech *krvi* has two syllable (*kr*-*vi*), *r *in between consonants is always syllabic. I find the monosyllabic pronunciation of such words like *drgać* to be quite difficult.


----------



## .Jordi.

cajzl said:


> Well, I had an impression that Polish has not the syllabic *r*.


 
You were right, in Polish it doesn't exist syllabic *r*.




cajzl said:


> Is then the Polish word *krwi* (brwi, drwić, trwać, drgać, ...) monosyllabic?
> 
> In Czech *krvi* has two syllable (*kr*-*vi*), *r *in between consonants is always syllabic. I find the monosyllabic pronunciation of such words like *drgać* to be quite difficult.


 
Yes, these words are monosyllabics. I think that pronunciation of them is quite easy. I would say that pronunciaton of *krvi* as if had two syllables is even more difficult .


----------

